# Patty, snack stick, and jerky maker grinder attachment.



## Solist (Sep 6, 2012)

Got this a while back and barely got around to trying it out. 







Finally got around to using this last weekend after running low on my elk burger stash. Here it is in action on a 20 lb batch (19 lbs elk and 1 lb beef fat so they stay together on the grill) : 







Some grade A+ elk burgers after being frozen for a night: 







Packaged: 








For those of you that have used the old fashion patty press, this sure does save your arms and is much faster. More to come when grill up some of these and test out the jerky and snack stick attachment.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Solist said:


> Got this a while back and barely got around to trying it out.
> View attachment 43394
> 
> Finally got around to using this last weekend after running low on my elk burger stash. Here it is in action on a 20 lb batch (19 lbs elk and 1 lb beef fat so they stay together on the grill) :
> ...


Holey Molely, ya gotta loive that!

.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

That's awesome!!

Looking forward to those cooked up burger pictures!


----------



## Solist (Sep 6, 2012)

I am finally getting around to posting an update to this due to a busy hunting and processing season. Here is a side by side of some deer burgers that I hand pressed compared to the ones from the extruder: 








After cooking for a bit: 








Wish I would have used some soy protein in the mixture for the elk patties as they plumped up and shrunk a little more than I would have liked. 
Slathered with some Muenster and Colby Jack:








Mouth watering tastiness!:








More to come when I use the jerky and snack stick attachments. Still kind of mixed on the jerky attachment though, as I have a jerky gun and would be better to save the wax paper. The snack stick attachment will work wonders though for breakfast sausage because I hate stuffing sheep casings.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool deal right there. I like it. Where did you get that thing?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

That's a nifty unit. How much did it cost?


----------



## Solist (Sep 6, 2012)

Purchased the attachment from LEM about a year and a half ago, and if my memory serves me correctly it was around $100. Thinking the more I use it that it was money well spent.


----------

